# This is the real deal!



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 16, 2011)

I have made this one from scratch on my Manual Lathe Yesterday. The twist mechanism is in the back. I have dressed it with a Brooks blank.

All comments are welcome.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice! Can we see the clip in full view too?


----------



## JF36 (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW that is very nice! I want one!


----------



## Live2Dive (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm liking it!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks very nice!


----------



## wizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Constant, All that comes to mind is WOW! Beautiful! Doc


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 16, 2011)

I like it, one question' Pareker style refill?


----------



## 76winger (Oct 16, 2011)

It's a got a stately, yet simple look to it Constant. I think you've got a winner there!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 16, 2011)

The look is very simple. Simple is good. Everything on that one works. I REALLY like it. By manual lathe do you mean no electricity or what?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 16, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> The look is very simple. Simple is good. Everything on that one works. I REALLY like it. By manual lathe do you mean no electricity or what?


 
Not CNC, shape by turning the handles


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 16, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> The look is very simple. Simple is good. Everything on that one works. I REALLY like it. By manual lathe do you mean no electricity or what?



Im sure he means not computer operated. His manual metal lathe:biggrin:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 16, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I like it, one question' Pareker style refill?


 
Yes, it has a Parker style refill.


----------



## marksman (Oct 16, 2011)

Man, that's awesome! Turned out better than I was hoping for.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm diggin it. 

What kind of price range do you think that would run, WHEN you start offering them.:biggrin:

So glad you guys are making US made "kits" now. And I hope that you have some healthy competition in that regard some day.


----------



## marksman (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Whaler (Oct 16, 2011)

That is downright beautiful.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2011)

Has a simple elegance to it, I like it!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 16, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > The look is very simple. Simple is good. Everything on that one works. I REALLY like it. By manual lathe do you mean no electricity or what?
> ...



OHHHH! I get it. Extremely smooth. I wouldn't mind trying my hand at that one day.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 16, 2011)

That looks amazing Constant! The styling is superb, elegant with a bit of flair. Fit-N-Finish are spot on and that blank is very fitting if I do say so myself. I'll be watching for the release date.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks to all for the kind words.

Some other info, I thought it being Stainless to weigh around 1.7 oz but I was a surprise when it weigh in at only 1.303 oz.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 16, 2011)

I like it. Very nice and simple design.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome pen.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 16, 2011)

Great looking result, Constant.

 -Barry


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I love the blank. I love the the long, slinder lines. Not a fan of the hardware. The metal looks like stainless steel (that could be the photo).

Superb work! Classic lines!


----------



## jeff (Oct 16, 2011)

marksman said:


> We will have more info regarding price and schedule in the near future on a differnet thread as we can't post that here.
> 
> Thanks for the comments.



Even though you're not posting price and schedule, you are ADVERTISING that you're going to be selling them. We're really trying to contain advertising in the correct forums, and this isn't one of them. 

Help us keep the place tidy, will you please?

If you want to generate some buzz over this cool pen, You could hop right over to the Market Research Forum, post this photo and whatever else and say, "hey, would you buy them?"  What more could you want?

I would consider it a personal favor if you'd help confine advertising to the Marketplace. 

THANKS!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks really nice Constant. Did you leave the stainless natural or did you plate it?


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice work.  Great looking pen.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 17, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Looks really nice Constant. Did you leave the stainless natural or did you plate it?


It is natural stainless, just polished.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 17, 2011)

Some day you will learn how to actually USE some of that equipment/toys you have. All joking aside that is a KILLER looking pen and is spot on from the photo you showed me last week. GREAT JOB!!!  and brooks I think it would look better in WOOD!  lol


----------



## bitshird (Oct 17, 2011)

Constant, that's a fine piece of work, I like the lines and the top twist, you'd bee a great asset to most machine shops. But I'm glad you are on your own, so you can develop pens like this.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 17, 2011)

*Make a 52 TPI tap*

This is what you do if you do not have a 52 tpi thread cutting tap.
I had to make this tap to cut the threads for the twist mechanism. I have used W1 tool steel and hardened it to about 54+/- Rockwell and it cuts the stainless like butter.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 17, 2011)

Well done Constant.  A proud achievement on your part. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 17, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> This is what you do if you do not have a 52 tpi thread cutting tap.
> I had to make this tap to cut the threads for the twist mechanism. I have used W1 tool steel and hardened it to about 54+/- Rockwell and it cuts the stainless like butter.



Each day that I come on IAP, I am simply amazed by the talent that you guys have.  Very nice work and a nice solution to a "problem"
Jon


----------



## marksman (Oct 17, 2011)

I am still wondering how he cut the radius on the grip section with a manual lathe  I guess it's like rubbing you head and patting your stomache at the same time...or is it rubbing your stomache and patting your head? Whichever it is, pretty talented to say the least.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 17, 2011)

marksman said:


> I am still wondering how he cut the radius on the grip section with a manual lathe  I guess it's like rubbing you head and patting your stomache at the same time...or is it rubbing your stomache and patting your head? Whichever it is, pretty talented to say the least.


 
To file or not to file... THAT is the question!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 17, 2011)

glycerine said:


> To file or not to file... THAT is the question!


 
No File, just turning those handles use some need tricks and skill ( :biggrin: ) and then 400, 600, 1000, 2000 sandpaper and polish & buff.


----------



## sumterdad (Oct 17, 2011)

That is a gorgeous pair.  I always love to see what y'all can I come up with.


----------

